# help me identify this one.



## jrnj5k (Feb 9, 2010)

http://s953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/jrnj5k/?action=view&current=IMG_0563.jpg&newest=1


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think Cynotilapia afra "Mara".


----------



## jrnj5k (Feb 9, 2010)

I think its this

http://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=482


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

I second the Mbweca


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

Metriaclima sp. 'mbweca' - Male


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Ditto with the two previous answers.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I stand corrected. Didn't think the mbewca would get so yellow, but now I know.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Fogelhund, the biggest difference is the coloration in the face - outside of that they are very similar. Your guess was very good. :thumb:

Dark Face: Mbweca
Light Face: "Lion" Mara Rocks


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> I stand corrected. Didn't think the mbewca would get so yellow, but now I know.


yes sir, Ad's photo is very misleading as to what is being imported... lots of variations in male coloration. I have only seen one fish that was close to what Ad has in #4.


----------

